# شرح مفصل باللغة العربية الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز الشباك (ادخل شوف)



## م/علاء (31 يناير 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم ​:81: موضوع اليوم جميل ورائع وهو الدوائر الكهربائية لجهازالشباك ونتناول بالتفصيل الشرح0 
:1: اولا جهاز شباك ماركة يونيون اير:1: شوف الرسم واستفسار تحت امركم ​اسئلكم الدعاء 
:63: اخيكم /علاء:63: ​


----------



## م. سامر هاني (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي علاء على هذه المخططات واذا كان بلامكان مخططات تفصيلية للدةائر الالكترونية لمكيفات الشباك والمكيفات المجزأة وشكرا


----------



## eslamenan (3 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## usama_2006 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/علاء (4 فبراير 2007)

*اسف على التاخير*



م. سامر هاني قال:


> مشكور اخي علاء على هذه المخططات واذا كان بلامكان مخططات تفصيلية للدةائر الالكترونية لمكيفات الشباك والمكيفات المجزأة وشكرا



اخى الحبيب سوف امدك بشرح مفصل للدائرة الالكترونية وشرح من مهندسين يونيون اير شخصيا ولكن انتضر قليلا هل يوجد اى توضيح فيما سبق .

اخيك / علاء متولى​


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (7 فبراير 2007)

*الدائره الكهربائيه للمكيفات الشباك والاسبليت*

الاخوة الكرام .... احب انوه لملاحظه قد تكون قيمه وهي :-
تختلف الدوائر الكهربائيه من مكيف لاخر وهذا يعتمد على عده معطيات :- مثلااا
نجد المكيف الذي به ثلاث سرعات للمروحه تختلف اختلاف بسيط عن المكيف ذات السرعتين .
المكيف الذي يعمل على نظامين حار = بارد تختلف ايضا عن المكيف الذي يعمل بارد فقط . حيث ان المكيف ذو النظامين والذي له طريقتان ايضا اما بواسطه هيتر او دوره عكسيه للغاز.
ارجو من الاخوة تزويد المهتمين بعده نسخ للدوائر بغض النظر عن ماركة الجهاز لانه لو راح نجلس لدائره كل جهاز راح نسوي منتدى خاص بهذه الدوائر ..


ودمتم ..........


----------



## علاء جمال (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخىالغالى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## the lord (9 فبراير 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/علاء (12 فبراير 2007)

*كلام جميل كلام معقول لكن فية حاجة منة (نشرح )*

:67: ملحوظة هامة: لو نظرنا على الرسم فى اتجاة الشمال من الرسم نجد كالاتى موديل الجهاز وهو الحروف وبجوار الحروف ارقام وهو الدال على قدرة الجهاز بالوحدة البريطانية وتحتهم تحديدالجهاز يعنى بارد فقط او بارد ساخن ([هيتر او بلف عاكس ):67: 
فى بداية الموضوع تم تحديد ماركة الجهاز ومكتوب يونيون اير وتختلف الدوائر الكهربائية اختلاف بسيط من ماركة الى اخرة ولكن يوجد اجزاء اساسية فى جميع الدوائر الكهربائية وسف نتناولها فى الدوائر الكهربائية لباقى الماركات 0:77: اخيكم ​:63: م/ علاء متولى :63: ​


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (12 فبراير 2007)

اين هذة الصور


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (12 فبراير 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (17 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذة المعلومات


----------



## dhiaaa (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي على المعلوملت


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 000403 (5 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذة المعلومات


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (8 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa4b (9 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## سعد أحمد سعد الدين (9 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات


----------



## نصيري (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسين محمود (31 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا*

نشكركم على تعاونكم معنا 
ونشكر الموقع الصادق الموقع الجميل والمهندس المحترم والقائمين على الموقع


----------



## عادل كعب (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو المذيد وشكرا


----------



## alaa_84 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmad-mraai (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مع فائق الشكر والإحترام


----------



## مرسى عبدالله (12 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجمييل وبجد حاجه مفيده جداا شكرا على المجهود اخوكم مرسى م*


​



م/علاء قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم ​
> :81: موضوع اليوم جميل ورائع وهو الدوائر الكهربائية لجهازالشباك ونتناول بالتفصيل الشرح0
> :1: اولا جهاز شباك ماركة يونيون اير:1: شوف الرسم واستفسار تحت امركم
> اسئلكم الدعاء
> ...


 اخى علاء مشكور على المجهود الجميل دا منك وبجد حاجه مفيده
اخوك مرسى من طنطا


----------



## مرسى عبدالله (12 مارس 2009)

يسلموووووووو
شكرا اخى علاء على هذا الموضوع الجميل وبجد حاجه مفيده جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهوووووود الرائع ........


----------



## عمادالاسلام (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة برجاءاحتاج جدول مقاسات الكابيلري علي كباسات الفرنساوي والكوبلند اللزي يعمل بفريون22 و404 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أسير الشرقية (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تشكر أخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## smart_engineer (11 ديسمبر 2009)

allah la y36ik al3afieh 3ala halm'76a6at .


----------



## fawabi (1 فبراير 2010)

م/علاء قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم ​
> :81: موضوع اليوم جميل ورائع وهو الدوائر الكهربائية لجهازالشباك ونتناول بالتفصيل الشرح0
> :1: اولا جهاز شباك ماركة يونيون اير:1: شوف الرسم واستفسار تحت امركم
> اسئلكم الدعاء
> ...


 
الف الف شكر على هذه الجهود الجباره​


----------



## eng usama_as (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياعلاء وننتظر المزيد من الدوائر الاكهربائية لوحدات التكييف المختلفه


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جيد حدا


----------



## شهاب الخزرجي (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا استاذ هذا هو الاسلام بجد


----------



## eiadzahran (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## ahmedkoki (28 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 مايو 2010)

_تسلم ايديك يابش مهندس_


----------



## محسن يوسف (2 مايو 2010)

*الدائره الكهربيه للجهاز الشباك الذى يعمل بالريموت كونترول*

مرفق الدائره الكهربيه للجهاز الشباك الذى يعمل بالريموت كونترول


----------



## محسن يوسف (2 مايو 2010)

هذا هو الملف


----------



## محسن يوسف (2 مايو 2010)

*الدائره الكهربيه للجهاز الشباك الذى يعمل بمفتاح تشغيل وثرموستات*

مرفق مستند للدائره الكهربيه للجهاز الشباك الذى يعمل بمفتاح تشغيل وثرموستات وهى منقولى من كتابى


----------



## سورين16 (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## سورين16 (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## m_soliman333 (21 يونيو 2011)

جيد جدا


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhm2000_40 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## neeew_87 (6 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ASHRAF100 (9 يناير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبقري التكييف (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/ حاتم علي (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم الجبارة لكن يوجد كبوستر له ثلاث مخارج كيف يكون التوصيل فيه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دكتوروحيد (31 مايو 2014)

شكرا لكل هذه المعلزمات القيمه , وعندى مشكله عندما قمت بتغيير كارت البور باخرى الجديده كل المفتاتيح تعمل ماعدا لمبات المود ( اربع لمبات ) تعمل فلاش معا والكباس لايعمل فهل من حل لدبكم وهل هناك برمجه للكارت الجديد ؟ شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## الملتزم بالله (14 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الملتزم بالله (14 يوليو 2015)

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الملتزم بالله (15 يوليو 2015)

موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (15 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## emadaty (2 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

thank youuuuuuuuuu​


----------

